# Best car to uber¿



## Jonisatuber (May 20, 2018)

Hi
Im looking to start soon wondering what car to use, is it possible tomuber in a small car like a vw polo 4 door.
My second choice is a ford mondeo 2010
Any help appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jonisatuber said:


> Hi
> Im looking to start soon wondering what car to use, is it possible tomuber in a small car like a vw polo 4 door.
> My second choice is a ford mondeo 2010
> Any help appreciated
> Thank you


The cheaper the better


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

If the car is too small customers rate you poorly. We live and die by the whims people who take $5.00 Uber rides.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Older Prius gets 45-50 mpg.


----------



## b100 (Dec 12, 2017)

Gen2 prius drive cheap save money


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Cheap car with good gas mileage. Most pax take X - so don’t buy more car than you need for X


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> If the car is too small customers rate you poorly. We live and die by the whims people who take $5.00 Uber rides.


Not true at all. I drive Toyota Yaris and my rating is 4.95.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Syn said:


> Not true at all. I drive Toyota Yaris and my rating is 4.95.


is that Yaris a 5 speed or automatic? THX


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Automatic.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Syn said:


> Not true at all. I drive Toyota Yaris and my rating is 4.95.


how do you deal with airport runs?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I can put one suitcase in the trunk. Another one on front seat. I never had more people than 2 going to the airport with suitcases.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Syn said:


> I put one suitcase in the trunk. Another one on front seat.


Classy.


----------



## Marin (May 2, 2018)

Syn said:


> Not true at all. I drive Toyota Yaris and my rating is 4.95.


Yep, Yaris is nice


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Syn said:


> Automatic.


shame


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Get a cheap minivan......get you some XL money. You can get an 05-06 Caravan for under $2500.......it also depends on the cutoff year of your market.

The most I'd spend on a car for Uber/Lyft is $3500.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Marin said:


> Yep, Yaris is nice


Not really, but its cheap, reliable and economical. And I can get through city traffic faster.



emdeplam said:


> shame


I have two Mustangs and modified Mitsubishi Eclipse GT, all with manual transmissions. I didn't want another one.



streetkings01 said:


> Get a cheap minivan......get you some XL money. You can get an 05-06 Caravan for under $2500.......it also depends on the cutoff year of your market.
> 
> The most I'd spend on a car for Uber/Lyft is $3500.


12-13 years old Chrysler is asking for trouble.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Syn said:


> 12-13 years old Chrysler is asking for trouble.


My cousin runs a taxi service he swears by them.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Marin said:


> Yep, Yaris is nice


"Yaris is nice"
-Said no one. Ever.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

If you're looking to buy - like someone said previously get a cheap Mini-Van that meets all of the necessary requirements so you can dip into XL.

Personally, I drive my daily commuter as opposed to my other cars. It's a diesel VW and I get 45 MPG.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Any Toyota will take a beating better than most brands. The reason for this is the quality/design of the cars and parts. 

I remember buy a few parts for my 1985 MR2 and thinking "these are made really well". 

You could also go Honda/Acura.

You want reliabilty. It keeps maintenance costs low. Prius being the lowest, because of simplicity and efficiency.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Prius. Buy it in the winter. Summer gas prices will have more people snatching up fuel efficient cars.

That's only assuming that you need to buy a new car. Buying ANY car just for Uber, I can't see how that would work in your favor. It just doesn't pay enough.

I ran the numbers for myself...and even if I replaced my current 18mpg jalopy with a 45mpg Prius, gas would have to be $4-5/gal for me to make more per hour due to the vehicle expense/taxes/etc.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Jonisatuber said:


> Hi
> Im looking to start soon wondering what car to use, is it possible tomuber in a small car like a vw polo 4 door.
> My second choice is a ford mondeo 2010
> Any help appreciated
> Thank you


If you are considering a great mid sized SUV for Ubering, my recommendation would be a Ford Explorer XLT. It qualifies for Uber X, Uber Pool and Uber XL as it has plenty of room for people and luggage and a third row set of seating, and the vehicle is dependable and comfortable.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Tesla all the way.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a Chevy Sonic LT, gets 35-40MPG, holds 3-4 people and has a good sized trunk.


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 7, 2018)

If it snows in your area, I recommend a Subaru. Not very many rideshare drivers have vehicles that can handle snow and when we get a good bit of snow, I make a killing off tips and surge pricing.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Mike C. said:


> If it snows in your area, I recommend a Subaru. Not very many rideshare drivers have vehicles that can handle snow and when we get a good bit of snow, I make a killing off tips and surge pricing.


Snow tires>Subaru

I drive a 2005 Nissan Quest , threw snow tires on it this winter and killed it during snow days. I even put snow tires on my Prius , car was a tank in the snow. I recommend snow tires to anyone driving in snowy areas.


----------



## Mike C. (Jun 7, 2018)

Snow tires help in straight snow that's for sure, but you definitely need AWD for ice and mixed conditions. Of course I'm probably one of the few crazy bastards willing to go out right before the governor chooses to issue a state of emergency.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> If you are considering a great mid sized SUV for Ubering, my recommendation would be a Ford Explorer XLT. It qualifies for Uber X, Uber Pool and Uber XL as it has plenty of room for people and luggage and a third row set of seating, and the vehicle is dependable and comfortable.


2nd this love my Explorer I still have it but i nought a qx60 to do uber in because it qualifies for luxsuv but I still prefer the Explorer much more room, and tech features


----------



## altair47 (Jun 11, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Tesla all the way.


Model 3 will pay for its electricity through 200,000 miles, Model S through 600,000 miles. Tesla is just a fast accelerates toy


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

The best car is some type of Toyota. Not bc it makes the list as one of the most reliable cars ever but bc I actually had several Toyotas. I had a camry with over 200k miles, a corolla with 270k miles when I got rid of it due to a misfire. As of now, I have a Toyota Sequoia with about 270,800 miles on it that’s solid. However, I use my Toyota Sienna for Uber/Lyft with 83K miles on it and should get over 200K miles like my previous Toyotas. I’ve tried American cars in the past, been there, done that and never again.


----------



## JamieConway88 (Jun 28, 2018)

Jonisatuber said:


> Hi
> Im looking to start soon wondering what car to use, is it possible tomuber in a small car like a vw polo 4 door.
> My second choice is a ford mondeo 2010
> Any help appreciated
> Thank you


Take a look at a Toyota Prius. That is my recommendation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jonisatuber said:


> Hi
> Im looking to start soon wondering what car to use, is it possible tomuber in a small car like a vw polo 4 door.
> My second choice is a ford mondeo 2010
> Any help appreciated
> Thank you


Tesla Model 3 for full-time X work. It will take a 3-5 years, but I will be proven right.


----------



## Tissueplease (Jun 21, 2018)

Jonisatuber said:


> Hi
> Im looking to start soon wondering what car to use, is it possible tomuber in a small car like a vw polo 4 door.
> My second choice is a ford mondeo 2010
> Any help appreciated
> Thank you


02 Sonata


----------



## ridepjm (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi I'm new here but I've been a Certified mechanic for 41 years.
My top choice would be a 2009 or newer Toyota Prius.
Main priorities would be find one with a new battery rather than low miles providing it has excellent maintenance records. It takes time to find but they are out there. Toyota Prius are often used as Reprographics delivery vehicles. Same as any good deal on anything, you have to be assertive to make it happen rather than expecting it to fall into your lap.


----------



## EmilySmith (Jul 11, 2018)

prius 2009 model


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> If you are considering a great mid sized SUV for Ubering, my recommendation would be a Ford Explorer XLT. It qualifies for Uber X, Uber Pool and Uber XL as it has plenty of room for people and luggage and a third row set of seating, and the vehicle is dependable and comfortable.


Yea, and it gets ABOUT EIGHT MILES TO THE GALLON OF GAS.



ridepjm said:


> Hi I'm new here but I've been a Certified mechanic for 41 years.
> My top choice would be a 2009 or newer Toyota Prius.
> Main priorities would be find one with a new battery rather than low miles providing it has excellent maintenance records. It takes time to find but they are out there. Toyota Prius are often used as Reprographics delivery vehicles. Same as any good deal on anything, you have to be assertive to make it happen rather than expecting it to fall into your lap.


Not the 2010 though. Major engine problems, and Toyota won't fix.
They burn as much oil as gas.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Anything with a small four banger.


----------

